# OTA HD antenna



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Cant find a place to put this but thought id share

Heres my coat hanger antenna....actually copper wire 14awg since i didnt have enough metal hangers....

It pulls in signal better than this HD phillips amplified antenna ($30)

Im getting fox at 76% now instead of 72 with no drop-outs.....best thing is i dont have to have anything plugged in anymore.



















It will eventually make its way into the attic above this tv.....antenna is feeding my home theater just below this room.

Im recieving almost 30 channels, and im even pulling some in from 80 miles away, basically they are just pbs or nbc from another city.

Well, anyhow before you go spending the big bucks, try a $3 antenna and see what you get with it!!!

(Ya i had to buy the coax connector as i had thrown all that out years ago)


----------

